# How I decorated inside for Hallowe'en.



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! You do a lot of decorating! It looks great!
I really love those spiders on the ceilings.
How many skulls do you have? lol Maybe that could be a game, count how many skulls are in the house lol I'd kill for half of what you have 
Bloody bathroom is looking pretty gruesome as well. I'm assuming that all that blood is scene setters? I've heard of them but we don't have them here yet. Wish there was a way to get that bloody trail effect without them.

MsM


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeah, "some" people think I have too much time on my hands! But then, those are the weird people that don't "get" Hallowe'en!

The spiders are just a combination of some large furry ones, some of the spiders are actually rings with the ring cut offn, then lots of little plastic ones stuck to the ceiling using what I call blue-tac. It's this blue squishy stuff that can be reused over and over again. Kids usually use it for posters in their rooms so they don't make pin holes. Blue-tac doesn't show in black light.

Yeah, I have a lot of skulls. In our old house we had a large fireplace. I bought a bunch of the skulls from a dollar store and arranged them in there with lots of dollar store pillar candles. Now I don't have a fireplace I needed to figure out someting else with them. I think I'm going to use your idea of counting the skulls as one of the games for the party. Winner gets a skull???? LOL!

The bats on the ceiling (apart from a couple that hang) are made out of black construction paper. A really cheap way to get a neat effect. Stick them to the ceiling with blue-tac and over a few days the wings start to fall down and the shadows make it look like they are flying.

The blood dripping from the toilet tank and cupboards are scene setters. As is the wall. The blood on the counter is fake blood. I just did that as an experiment to see how much was too much. I just let it dry like that, but on the night of the party fresh blood will be put there again.

If you wanted I could see what the stores near me have after Hallowe'en. If they are on sale I could grab some for you and mail them over. Let me know if you'd like me to do that. I know I have a sheet of bloody handprints that I didn't use I could send you but it wouldn't get to you before Hallowe'en.

Thanks for the feedback. I'm glad you liked it!

Sharon.


----------



## mikeontech (Oct 7, 2005)

Great job.

For my bathroom decor, I changed the standard light bulbs out and used a red light bulb; this really gave the bathroom a cool "bloody" look and feel.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Sharon, your house rocks! I especially like the specimen jars, candy jars and with All of the powder room. You gave me some great ideas for next year. Thanks for the virtual tour!


----------



## otherworldly (Sep 28, 2004)

I really love that mummy candy dish holder too! Very cool! (I wonder if I have enough time to 'wrap' one of those up before Halloween!)


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

scarysharon said:


> blue-tac. It's this blue squishy stuff that can be reused over and over again. Kids usually use it for posters in their rooms so they don't make pin holes. Blue-tac doesn't show in black light.
> 
> If you wanted I could see what the stores near me have after Hallowe'en. If they are on sale I could grab some for you and mail them over. Let me know if you'd like me to do that. I know I have a sheet of bloody handprints that I didn't use I could send you but it wouldn't get to you before Hallowe'en.
> 
> ...


Hmmm blue-tac eh? I'll have to have a look in our do it yourself store to see if they have something similiar. I'd probably hang more things if I had a way to do that without getting holes in the walls or ceilings.

Your pictures gave me some good ideas of what I can do with the resources that I do have available here in the Netherlands. Like the spiders in the soap dispenser. Never would have thought of that lol And I have two shelves on the side of my kitchen cabinet with glass containers on it. I'm going to replace those now with specimen jars. And then if I can find that sticky stuff for hanging then there'll be no stopping me! muhahahaha I have a cool wild meat rack in my kitchen that I have pans hanging from now. Still trying to figure out what I can hang there for halloween.

Thanks for the offer of looking for and sending me scene setters. That's very generous of you but I'd have no way of paying you for them, unless of course you take euros haha

MsM


----------



## Polycat (Aug 26, 2005)

Sharon...
off to get the bloody drips. never knew where they would look "just right". LOVE the spiders & bats on the ceiling too! (we have vaulted ceilings, but I'll figure something out) 
Another Sharon :>


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Mike--I went and bought some red bulbs today for my bathroom. Thanks for the idea! 

Sharon-I also went and invested in some plastic bugs, never knew what to do with them before.

Ms.Meeple---how about bloody limbs from your "meat rack" and maybe weapons too.


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks guys. 

It's amazing what you can do with some things just when you think about them differently. Of course in full light they all look like what they are (except the expensive things) but once you do your lighting and it's darker and spookier things have a completley different feel.

You can see the blue-tac I'm talking about here. http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=&webid=37748&affixedcode=WW Blue-tac is a brand name in the UK think.

Mikeontech, thanks for the idea of the red light. I'll have to pick one up.

Brandywine, thanks! 

Otherwordly, I got my mummy at the Bombay Company. Half price, so I couldn't resist. Heck, I would have bought him at full price. I'm sure someone thats handy can make one up.

MsM, I'd take euros! The rest of my family are from Ireland and we're actually planning a trip there next year so I could use them.

Sharon (great name ) Glad I could help with something. For my cupboards I just placed them all then used a exacto knife to slice it at the joints. Easier to put up again next year too.

MsM, too bad you are not in a place where dollar stores are. You can get bags of bones etc to hang from your pot racks. Add some fake blood and you're set. How bad is it in the Netherlands for Hallowe'en supplies?

Sharon.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

It looks really good.
It is always fun to check out other peoples Halloween decore.


----------



## scarysharon (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks Trindee. I checked out your pics......I'd love a stairway like yours!

Sharon.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

scarysharon said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> MsM, I'd take euros! The rest of my family are from Ireland and we're actually planning a trip there next year so I could use them.
> 
> ...


Well if you don't mind looking for me and you accept euros, then I'd really like some blood like you had in your bathroom and also those cute bloody skeleton feet and hands. How much do those things cost anyway?

Well we have a nick nack type of store here that has a small halloween selection. I bought some cute halloween candy type dishes there along with some halloween candles and holders...oh and they also had some cute bats and cookie cutters this year. 
We also have 2 party strores with some halloween things but they are so overpriced its unreal and their selection isn't that great. Mostly masks and costume accessories. They actually had bluckies in one of the stores this year. Almost 18 euros for that thing. Thats over 20 dollars. I do have a friend in the US who will send me a halloween care package once in a while. This year they sent me 2 bluckies and some cheesecloth (which is already used up lol) I did get a bag of bones in another care package sent to me a couple of years ago but I usually use them to scatter around by the tombstones. Perhaps I can find something else for around the tombstones and use those on my pot rack. But if I remember correctly there were only 2 skulls and maybe 2 or 3 bones in it.
I have an internet friend who's going to be in Holland in November. The silly guy asked me what I wanted from the states lol I asked him for black food coloring. By the way, does black food coloring exist? I see recipes calling for it but I never remember seeing it when I still lived in the States.

MsM


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Where did you get all the glassware and speciman jars...luv them.

Love the sign board too

Laurie


----------



## amandapace7 (Oct 28, 2005)

*looks great!*

hey that's awesome... i'm so jealous... but it gives me a few more ideas to finish up the decorating for our party tonight. We had 2 sections of the driping blood and we put one hanging down from the door into the bar and didn't know where to put the other... i would have never thought the toilet! The bar is upstairs so we had great fun with the stair well up there... we made a canopy of spider webs across it then brought the spider webbing down at the bottom and made a tunnel hole you have to walk through... my favorite part on the webbing is the miniature rats we cocooned inside the web in a couple of areas and the 2 dollar store skulls we also cocooned right by the doorway. it's very spooky. I'll have to take some pictures and load them up!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Your house looks great!


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

I love your powder room.
It looks fantastic.

I hope your Halloween is full of fun and joy.

Keep on haunting


----------



## nyhaunter (Apr 15, 2004)

Great job on your house...those candy jars are my favorite! Mind if I ask where you got them/made them?


----------



## lady_bee (Sep 21, 2004)

I love the skeleton that's just chillin in the living room, lol.


----------



## HocusPocus (Sep 12, 2006)

Your decorations are awesome and I especially like your bathroom. You're a master to detail. Is there a shower in the bathroom? What do you use for a shower curtain? 
It's nice to see that I'm not the only twisted sister out there that decorates her bathroom! Last year, a youngster at our party stayed in there for nearly fifteen minutes playing with the shrunkin heads I had on the back of the toilet...lol. 
Keep em wondering...


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Love the Decorating! I also hang things up on the walls,You can also use glue dots to hand spiders,posters,etc,I use for Gift baskets(the items in the basket,so the products don't move)But if you do,get the low tack,They can be found at Michaels or joannes fabrics,I get them wholesale and have some spare boxes if anyone is interested,You get 1000,00 in each box,Thats a whole lot of hanging...lol


~Dee~


----------



## Lauriebeast (Oct 26, 2003)

LilsheDevil said:


> Love the Decorating! I also hang things up on the walls,You can also use glue dots to hand spiders,posters,etc,I use for Gift baskets(the items in the basket,so the products don't move)But if you do,get the low tack,They can be found at Michaels or joannes fabrics,I get them wholesale and have some spare boxes if anyone is interested,You get 1000,00 in each box,Thats a whole lot of hanging...lol
> 
> 
> ~Dee~


Hehe....there's nothing like a well hung prop.


----------

